# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  Moj pozdrav rasprodaji

## ivakika

Dužna sam obavijestiti sve vas koji niste čuli, da je ova, 28. rasprodaja bila ujedno i moja zadnja rasprodaja.  
U ovih 7 godina nisam propustila niti jednu jedinu rasprodaju! 
Tijekom zadnje dvije godine sve mi je  teže bilo prihvatiti se svake  nove rasprodaje. A tek nakon što sam prije ove rasprodaje konačno  objavila svoj odlazak, uvidjela sam koliko mi je to postalo opterećenje. 
Jednostavno je kod mene došlo do zasićenja i mislim da je fer prema vama  i prema rasprodaji da sam se odmakla, jer više nisam cijelim srcem bila  u tome. 
I dalje mislim da je rasprodaja stvarno fantastičan projekat i ponosna sam što sam je svih ovih godina vodila.  
Mirna sam jer će Tamara nastaviti voditi rasprodaju, a i sami znate  koliko je izvrsno hendlala primopredaje i sve druge probleme koji su nas  znali snaći. Nije sama, tu je puno Roda koje su dugo uz rasprodaju i  sigurna sam da će slijedeća biti još i bolja od prethodnih. 

Hvala vam svima na podršci, jer mi je ova odluka bila izuzetno teška!

----------


## Forka

ivakika   :Sad: 
kaj reći na ovo?
rasprodaja je imala divnu šeficu, hrabru, odlučnu i nježnu istovremeno...

nadam se samo da tvoja odluka nije bila uvjetovana negativnim vibrama s nekoliko zadnjih rasprodaja i želim vjerovati da je to stoga što se okrećeš novim izazovima u životu...

kolikogod mi je žao zbog ovog tvog konačnog i, pretpostavljam, neopozivog pozdrava, znam da rasprodaju ostavljaš u jednako sigurne i dobre ruke  :Heart: 

tnx  :Love:

----------


## Lutonjica

iva  :Heart:

----------


## Davor

:Naklon:

----------


## apricot

> rasprodaja je imala divnu šeficu, hrabru, odlučnu i nježnu istovremeno...


 :Heart:

----------


## ninik

:Love:

----------


## maxi

:Heart: 
valjda ćeš doći ponekad kao "obična" volonterka?

----------


## Willow

svaka čast za dosadašnju organizaciju  :Klap:

----------

